# A good organic choice for N????????



## Jman (May 14, 2009)

I am growing WW and Hindu Kush in FFOF soil.I thought that I wouldn't need the Grow big fert because OF is pretty rich.  I am sure that I will have to give them a substantial source of N seeing as they are getting pretty big.What can I give them as a N source as I am sure they will need it sometime soon.  They have been on 12/12 for 4 days and are 6 weeks old.


----------



## CoolAsAFan (May 24, 2009)

mexican bat guana, blood meal, both inexpensive, watch out for N def during stretch as i find they use the most N during flowering at this time.


----------



## tcbud (May 24, 2009)

Fox Farm Grow Big is good organic for N.  I grew last year in mostly FFOF and still added the Grow Big with good results.  Like he said above bat guano is also good, he is right too bout needing some N during flowering.  Most of the nutes I have seen for flowering have some N.
Good luck to you.


----------



## anaujiram_Es (Sep 24, 2011)

growbig aint organic dude. read the label....if im not mistaken i think only *bigbloom* is (says organic right on the front) :bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 24, 2011)

I use Roots organic line of ferts and grow in ffof, if that helps. Also look into making your own teas.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 24, 2011)

Coffee grinds...worm poo..I Use a higher N going into flower as I too feel they use it up most at the early stages of flower...The only liquid fert from FF that isnt Organic is ..Tiger Bloom..Read fox farms web site :aok:

take care and be safe


----------



## anaujiram_Es (Sep 25, 2011)

not quite unfortunently. copied and pasted from foxfarms site ---

"Our Products: Organic or Synthetic?

Our Peace of Mind® and Happy Frog® fertilizers are 100% organic.  Our Big Bloom&#8482; Liquid Fertilizer and all of our soils are also organic.  We do offer some fertilizers with mineral-based, time-release ingredients that are not classified as organic.  These include American Pride® and Marine Cuisine® fertilizers, Tiger Bloom® and Grow Big® liquids, and our soluble products like Cha Ching®, Beastie Bloomz®, and Open Sesame®."


go for the Peace of Mind lineup and make your own tea like Rosebud is saying. keep on keepin on :bong:


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 25, 2011)

Nothing beats soybean/alfalfa meal combo. Nothing. Not to mention $18 for a 50lb bag. That will cycle 1000's of plants for N.


----------



## Locked (Sep 25, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Nothing beats soybean/alfalfa meal combo. Nothing. Not to mention $18 for a 50lb bag. That will cycle 1000's of plants for N.



:yeahthat:

I wld listen to this piece of advice.  If anyone knows their stuff on this it is Nchef.


----------



## akhockey (Sep 30, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Nothing beats soybean/alfalfa meal combo. Nothing. Not to mention $18 for a 50lb bag. That will cycle 1000's of plants for N.


 
Ive been running a high N guano for short term N and Soybean meal for the long term source. I mixed a little extra soy in just before I transplanted this run. I figure by the time the guano and other soy has burned out the other will be cooked and keep them going. I shall see if my theory is correct in a few weeks.


----------



## BBFan (Oct 1, 2011)

anaujiram_Es said:
			
		

> not quite unfortunently. copied and pasted from foxfarms site ---
> 
> "Our Products: Organic or Synthetic?
> 
> ...


 
This is an old thread, but what you are saying is really just arguing semantics.  For labeling purposes, organic means derived from plant or animal matter.  Inorganic includes chemically created fertilizers AND minerals.  Greensand, rock dust, limestone, etc., all are "inorganic", but they are most certainly parts of what is known as "organic" gardening.  It's a labeling thing.

Soybean is great for n (watch out for gmo) but blood will give you a quick boost.

Thing is, N during the first 2 weeks will contribute to stretch.  Best to wait till the stretch is over before giving a moderate amount of nitrogen.


----------



## nouvellechef (Oct 1, 2011)

BBFan said:
			
		

> This is an old thread, but what you are saying is really just arguing semantics.  For labeling purposes, organic means derived from plant or animal matter.  Inorganic includes chemically created fertilizers AND minerals.  Greensand, rock dust, limestone, etc., all are "inorganic", but they are most certainly parts of what is known as "organic" gardening.  It's a labeling thing.
> 
> Soybean is great for n (watch out for gmo) but blood will give you a quick boost.
> 
> Thing is, N during the first 2 weeks will contribute to stretch.  Best to wait till the stretch is over before giving a moderate amount of nitrogen.



Idk. I never get stretch from plants that are really dark from 3" sprouts to big fat colas at the end. Really juiced with N.


----------



## BBFan (Oct 1, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Idk. I never get stretch from plants that are really dark from 3" sprouts to big fat colas at the end. Really juiced with N.


 
Certainly a good argument for vertical lighting


----------

